# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Recommended reading / suggestions?

## WinAIX

Hello,

I've been working in IT for a few years and what I've been doing has gotten pretty stale.  I enjoyed the time I spent working with databases and database technologies but I could use some good advice.

Could someone recommend a good book, or two, that could help me out?  I've used SQL a little bit but I'm a beginner at best.  Is learning SQL a good place to start, or should I look elsewhere (db design / focus on something specific like Oracle, etc)?

Your thoughts?

Sincerely,

WinAIX

----------


## rmiao

Search amazon, lot of books there. You can find all Oracle manuals on Oracle web site.

----------


## WinAIX

Awesome, will do.

----------

